# Welcher SATA-Driver? Es konnte keine instl. Festplatte gefunden werden...



## SimoneSweetHeart (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

Den ganzen Abend versuche ich mich schon daran, Windows XP neu auf meinem Rechner zu spielen.. leider vergebens! 

Ich habe mir schon endliche Threads durchgelesen, aber ich verstehe die einfachsten Frage nicht. Na ja, schildere ich euch erstmal mein Problem: *grins*

Ich möchte -wie gesagt- Windows XP neu auf meinem PC spielen. Normalerweise eine Routineaktion, aber nun steht folgendes geschrieben, was mich daran hintert:

"ES KONNTE KEINE INSTALLIERTEN FESTPLATTEN GEFUNDEN WERDEN."

Im Internet laß ich, dass es sich darum handeln könnte dass er mein SATA-Treibern nicht erkennt. Was sich einfach mit F6 beheben läßt. Nun aber mein Problem:

1.) Ich habe keine Diskette mit dem Treiber und kann diesen Treiber nicht im Internet finden :,o(

2.) Ich hätte auch gar kein Diskettenlaufwerk!

Nun lass ich dass man da evtl was mit "nLite" machen kann. Aber ich weiß nicht genau, wie es funktioniert und was noch schlimmer ist: ich weiß gar nicht, was ich für einen Treiber überhaupt brauche! (

Hier mal ein paar Angaben zu meinem PC:

AMD ATHLON (tm) 64 Processor...
3200+
IDE ATA/ ATAPI-Controller

NAME: VIA S3G Deltachrome/IGP und ich benutze Windows XP

ASUS Motherboard

Ich wäre euch sehr, sehr Dankbar wenn Ihr mir dabei helfen könntet. Ich bin extrem Verzweifelt *g* )

Liebe Grüße eure,
Simone


----------



## michaelwengert (28. Februar 2008)

Wichtig wäre welches Asus Mainboard genau es ist


----------



## CSANecromancer (28. Februar 2008)

Ich würde nach folgenden Schritten vorgehen:
- Erstmal einen Computer besorgen, auf dem Windows läuft (wg. nLite später), der Internetanschluß und einen CD-Brenner besitzt.
- Am neu aufzusetzenden Rechner *GENAUESTENS* ermitteln, was für ein Motherboard verbaut ist. "Asus" reicht bei Weitem nicht. "Asus für AMD Prozessoren" reicht auch nicht. Es *MUSS* die 100%ige Typbezeichnung sein. In so ziemlich allen Fällen, die mir bislang untergekommen sind, war der exakte Motherboardtyp auch auf dem Motherboard selbst aufgedruckt. Das ist dann irgendetwas in der Richtung "ASUS A8V" oder dergleichen. Nicht immer ganz einfach zu finden zwischen all den Beschriftungen für Jumper, Speicherbänke etc.pp. Aber nicht aufgeben. Gerade bei Asus steht der Typ *immer* auch auf dem Motherboard selbst mit aufgedruckt.
- Wenn das Motherboard ermittelt ist, dann kannst du unter Asus Downloads nach dem Typ deines Motherboards suchen und dir die passenden RAID- und Sata-Treiber runterladen.
- Dann startest du nLite. Eine XP-Installations-CD hast du ja zur Hand. Wie du die SATA-Treiber via nLite in den XP-Setup bekommst, ist hier bestens erklärt. (sogar mit bunten Bildern  ).
- Sobald du deine Setup-CD fertig hast, brennst du das ISO auf eine CD. Falls ad hoc keine Brennersoftware zur Verfügung steht, kann ich den XP Burner Pro empfehlen, mit dem ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Aber da wird dir jeder was anderes empfehlen und raten.
- Wenn die Setup-CD gebrannt ist, verwendest du die für die XP-Installation am aufzusetzenden Rechner.

nLite macht nichts anderes, als die für deinen Rechner benötigten SATA-Treiber in das standardmäßige XP-Setup mit einzubinden. D.h. genau die für deinen Rechner notwendigen SATA-Treiber gelten auf genau der speziell von dir hergestellten Setup-CD als ganz normale Standardtreiber, werden dementsprechend erkannt und geladen - und schon sollte der Setup funktionieren.


----------



## chmee (28. Februar 2008)

Zwei weitere Möglichkeiten:
1. Treiber (von Intel für ICH7 oder ICH8) besorgen und auf Diskette, USB-Stick oder CD kopieren. Such mal nach *f6flpy32*

2. Du schaltest vor der Installation im BIOS den IDE-Modus wieder an. Such nach Compatibility-Mode, SATA-Native Mode oder Ähnlich. 

Links:
http://www.faq-portal.de/portal/betriebssysteme/windows/windows-xp/vista-downgrade/
http://www.msfn.org/board/Adding-In...15-steps-t90716.html&pid=627520&mode=threaded
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20060908181750055

mfg chmee


----------

